# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Помогу в Москве с музыкальным оформлением

## Viaiip

Помогу в Москве с музыкальным оформлением Новогоднего вечера. (музыкальные и танцевальные группы)
Звоните +7 916 6563529 Игорь

или пишите в личку.

----------

